# [RISOLTO] Problema (mio) con UDEV

## Thundah

Salve a tutti,

seguendo la guida http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html ho provato a configurare il device per il mio HD USB.

La mia regola UDEV è la seguente:

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="OneTouch", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="maxtor200GB"

ed è contenuta nel file seguente:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

Il mio fstab:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2               /                       reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               /home                   reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda4               none                    swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/hdc              iso9660         users,noauto,ro 0 0

/dev/maxtor200GB        /media/maxtor200GB      auto            users,noauto    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Quando dò il comando: mount /media/maxtor200GB ottengo il seguente messaggio:

Impossibile montare il dispositivo.

L'errore riportato è:

mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab

Per logica mi dico, che senso ha mettere sda1 in fstab.. il device creato /dev/maxtor200GB punta a /dev/sd?1 (in questo caso a /dev/sda1)

Grazie per l'aiuto,

MauroLast edited by Thundah on Wed Jan 11, 2006 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica cosa che potrei consigliarti è di provare a cambiare la sintassi. nella doc del mio pc, per definire le periferiche viene utilizzato sd[a-z]1 al posto di sd?1. poi non so se possa essere la stessa cosa o meno o se tu stai seguendo una guida differente che utilizza tale sintassi.

----------

## Thundah

Ma il problema è che in fstab/mtab non c'è sda1.

La sintassi che mi hai detto è un'alternativa a quella che uso io.

Mauro

NEWS: risolto (riavviando il pc). Cmq mi piacerebbe avere sotto media:/ un device che punta a /dev/maxtor200GB. Quello che appare invece punta a /dev/sda1. Per questo motivo ottenevo l'errore, montando da shell va tutto alla grande..

----------

## Thundah

Quello che desidero è poter attaccare un HD esterno, una penna usb, la mia macchina foto digitale e fare in modo di sapere a priori il device al quale sono legati.

HD MAXTOR esterno -> sempre /dev/usbhd

Penna USB -> sempre /dev/subpen

Macchina foto digitale -> sempre /dev/camera

Non voglio che venga creato il device /dev/sd?, voglio che ci siano solo i devices sopra elencati. Se viene creato il device /dev/sd? HAL lo trova però ovviamente non riesco a montarlo perché in /etc/fstab avrò i device sopra menzionati e non piu /dev/sd?.

Come posso fare? Vi ringrazio sin d'ora.

Mauro

----------

## PboY

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non voglio che venga creato il device /dev/sd?, voglio che ci siano solo i devices sopra elencati.
> 
> 

 

parlo da profano in materia, ma penso si possa fare così : 

```

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="OneTouch", KERNEL="usbhd", NAME="%k"

```

provato ?

----------

## tocas

Hai provato a guardare quì ? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350769-highlight-usb+pen.html

----------

## GiRa

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="OneTouch", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="maxtor200GB" 
```

Se non sbaglio crea un simlink chiamato "maxtor200GB" che punta al primo sd?1 disponibile. Quindi il problema è nella regola.

----------

## Thundah

Salve, ho risolto con la regola:

BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="OneTouch", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="usbhd"

In questo caso viene creato un device con nome usbhd ed esso non è un link a sda1 come avveniva prima.

Thx a tutti, 

Mauro

----------

